# Concentrate vendor site suggestion



## Strontium (4/10/16)

i don't know if anyone is doing this yet but maybe a section on the site where recipes are loaded and with just one click all the ingredients could be ordered.
Don't know how easy it would be to do this but it would make ordering easy for customers and for the supplier it would also help as the recipes could be pre packed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

